# Another Competition - Win A Photograph Restored By Me...



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Time for another competition, but this one is a bit different.

To enter, simply submit one photograph on here which needs restoring or Photoshopping in some way. This can be either an old, damaged family photo, or a more up to date pic that you would like to alter in some way (keep 'em clean boys!) For example, you might like to delete a part of it, or maybe combine two photos to make one new image. Some examples of the possibilities are shown here: http://davepatey-illustration.com/page6.htm

The winner will be chosen at random after this weekend, and will receive a fully restored original via email plus a framed 6" x 4" print in the post.

My only request is that the winner allows me to add the finished image as a sample to my website, with before and after photos like this:










And yes, that IS a school photo of me, ha ha! :lol:

Good luck and may the best man win :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Some very good work Davey. I am hunting for a damaged photo now. :thumbup:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Time for another competition, but this one is a bit different.
> 
> To enter, simply submit one photograph on here which needs restoring or Photoshopping in some way. This can be either an old, damaged family photo, or a more up to date pic that you would like to alter in some way (keep 'em clean boys!) For example, you might like to delete a part of it, or maybe combine two photos to make one new image. Some examples of the possibilities are shown here: http://davepatey-illustration.com/page6.htm
> 
> ...


What kind of school did you go to that had a spotty tie as part of its uniform? :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope you don`t mind Davey, but I`ve moved this to a more appropriate forum


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I hope you don`t mind Davey, but I`ve moved this to a more appropriate forum


Thanks mate, I wasn't sure where to put it, and I didn't even know this bit of the forum even existed... :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don`t mind Davey, but I`ve moved this to a more appropriate forum
> ...


How long have you been a member of TWF?  :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Just under 3 years mate... :lol:


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

There is a good website for this kind of stuff, just in case anyone else needs it doing, it's pretty new and featured on the bbc recently:

www.repixl.com


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

ryanm8655 said:


> There is a good website for this kind of stuff, just in case anyone else needs it doing, it's pretty new and featured on the bbc recently:
> 
> www.repixl.com


...Mate...don't undermine one of our own....my damaged pics will be going straight to Davey....repixl, whoever they are can Foxtrot Oscar.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for your support mate! :lol:

Nothing wrong with a bit of healthy competition though, and if they can do photo restoration for Â£8.99 that's a pretty good price. However, they don't appear to offer any discounts for multiple orders, so for example I would probably charge around a tenner for a one-off job, but wouldn't dream of charging Â£100 for 10, it would be around half that. Suddenly, repixl.com doesn't seem like such a bargain.... 

Some great examples of Photoshopping "howlers" on their website though - It's funny, every man and his dog thinks they can do photo editing these days, but even the pros get it wrong sometimes.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I should add this is PDG offer from Davey, one of our family had a couple done last year, and it can be quite expensive to hev it done! :yes

:weed:


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Some great examples of Photoshopping "howlers" on their website though - It's funny, every man and his dog thinks they can do photo editing these days, but even the pros get it wrong sometimes.


I have been doing photo restoration/manipulation since about 1999 (and into photography since about 1983) and have to agree.

Some so called 'professionals' don't have a clue.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay Davey, this is my colour tinted school photo from 1948 complete with curly shirt collar and my big brother's 'hand me down' pullover. Life was hard just after the 2nd World War. Pull up a doodlebug and I'll tell you all about it!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Brilliant photo, and as you're the only entrant so far you're looking good for the win! :lol:


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Brilliant photo, and as you're the only entrant so far you're looking good for the win! :lol:


Mine has got too much missing, it will take some repairing lol.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the 710â€™S Mum and Dad on honeymoon in Blackpool in 1942. He was a sergeant in the RAF and she was a land girl. I saw this for the first time today after I told her about your compo. It measures 3 X 2.5 inches so I ran it through the scanner.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, the competition is now closed, and as there were only two entries I will do both photos, then I'll toss a coin to decide who gets the framed print. The runner up will of course get a jpeg file of their photo, so there are no losers on this one, ha ha!

I should be able to sort this out by Tuesday at the latest - watch this space...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Photos now sorted, so here are the results, starting with Melville:










And Luckywatch:










I tossed a coin, and the winner is......Melville!










I'll send you a PM to get your address, and I'll pop this fine framed print in the post to you sometime this week mate 

I will also email both of you the original retouched jpeg files.

Cheers, and thanks for taking part :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A slight technical hitch, Melville hasn't quite reached 50 posts so I can't send a PM.....

I'm not sure if we are allowed to post our email addresses on here, so Mods feel free to delete this if it breaks any rules: Melville, please contact me on [email protected] to confirm your postal address and claim your prize - Cheers!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers Davey P, thanks for your efforts and well done to Melville. :thumbup:


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks Davey. It looks fantastic! Really looking forward to seeing the 'new me'. I'll email you my details, and thanks once again.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Framed print now posted - Enjoy it mate


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The framed, restored photo arrived this morning and is now hanging on the 'family photo wall'. It looks terrific! Thanks Dave. :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problemo mate, I really enjoy doing these for other people so it's not exactly hard work :thumbup:

Feel free to post a photo of your photo on the family photo wall so I can admire my handiwork.... :lol:


----------



## ryanm8655 (Jul 6, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> ryanm8655 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a good website for this kind of stuff, just in case anyone else needs it doing, it's pretty new and featured on the bbc recently:
> ...


Apologies, wasn't trying to undermine anyone 

Just read about them on the bbc so thought I'd share, in case anyone wanted pics fixing when the competition expires. Foolishly I didn't click the OP's link so didn't realise he offers this service himself.

And like he says, he is able to price more competitively anyway for multiple photo's 

EDIT:

And the job on the above pics looks great, I had one that needs fixing, it's an a pic of my old football team which was in a frame and got stuck to the glass and a small patch peeled off, so I kind of wish I had entered :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

ryanm8655 said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > ryanm8655 said:
> ...


Send me a PM with a copy of the photo mate, and as a gesture of good will (and to show there are no hard feelings  ) I will sort it out for you free of charge. Can't say fairer than that guvnor :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

As a final update on this one, I have now added Melville's photo to my online gallery, which can be seen here (it's at the bottom of the page):

http://davepatey-illustration.com/page6.htm

Cheers guys


----------

